# Richmond. Maine voters reject building code



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2012)

Richmond voters reject building code

http://www.kjonline.com/news/Richmond-voters-reject-building-code.html

 By Keith Edwards kedwards@centralmaine.com Staff Writer

RICHMOND Maine — Residents have rejected the state building code and shot down a proposal to regulate when and where fireworks may be used.

The decisions came Tuesday night during the annual Town Meeting. Rejection of a proposal to adopt the Maine Uniform Building Code essentially leaves the town with no building code to be met by builders, although Code Enforcement Officer Ryan Chandler said construction projects still will require a permit from the town.

“The only option we have is to adopt this state code or have no code,” Town Manager Marian Anderson said shortly before the vote late Tuesday night.

Voters went with the “no code” option, rejecting an ordinance that would have adopted the state building code as the town’s.

The new state code took effect in 2010. It initially required municipalities with populations of more than 2,000 to adopt the new regulations. However, the law was amended, and municipalities with fewer than 4,000 residents are not required to adopt the new code. Richmond’s population, according to U.S. Census data, is about 3,400.

Many residents said the new code is unnecessary and would increase building and remodeling costs on projects large and small.

“This is not required for a town of this size,” resident Paul Adams said. “It increases building costs, due to these regulations. Why would you want to increase someone’s cost just because you don’t understand building codes? Why would we do something the state is forcing us to do? We’re forced by Augusta, already, to do things we shouldn’t have to do.”

Voters also rejected a new fireworks ordinance that would regulate, but not ban, the use of consumer fireworks. State law now allows the use and purchase of consumer fireworks unless a community approves its own restrictions or bans.

The proposed ordinance would have banned the use of fireworks in the village district and the portion of the commercial-industrial district that abuts the village district. It would have allowed fireworks to be used in every other zoning district in town, though users would have been required to get a permit.

Voters also said no to a proposal to use $37,000 from the Town Properties Reserve account to expand the meeting room of the Town Office, which consists of 374 square feet. If voters had approved, another 450 square feet would have been added to it.

Anderson said the meeting space gets crowded with just five or six people attending selectmen’s and other meetings.

Resident Michail Grizkewitsch Sr. said the Town Office was just renovated in recent years. He spoke against adding new space now.

Following contentious debate, voters approved $22,300 in funding, as recommended by selectmen, for the summer recreation program.

Jane Alexander, a member of the Budget Committee, said about 90 children participated in the program last summer.

“Last year we had 90 kids, for the town’s $22,000,” Alexander said.

“That sounds kind of steep to me. I’m sure it’s a good program, but there comes a time you have to look at what the town can afford. I agree we need to take care of people in town, and that includes children and seniors.”

Keith Edwards — 621-5647

kedwards@centralmaine.com


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 8, 2012)

you gotta love town meeting form of government .... everyone get's to vote directly for what they want, right or wrong


----------



## Mark K (Apr 8, 2012)

A city permit may still be needed but it could not be rejected for failure to comply with the building code.  There would also be no provisions for the city to inspect the work.  This would allow them to fire inspectors and plan checkers.


----------



## KZQuixote (Apr 8, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Richmond voters reject building codehttp://www.kjonline.com/news/Richmond-voters-reject-building-code.html
> 
> By Keith Edwards kedwards@centralmaine.com Staff Writer
> 
> ...


That's possible but I doubt it. In cases like this code enforcement falls to the state agency at least for public buildings.

Bill


----------



## LGreene (Apr 8, 2012)

It's sad that code-compliance is perceived to be too expensive so having no code is a better option.  But as an elected town meeting member in my town of almost 70,000, I will say that there are times when I feel like I'm not qualified to decide on a particular issue that is in front of town meeting.  We rely on presentations from the interested parties, and sometimes it comes down to who is most convincing.  I can see how a strong argument against the cost of code compliance could result in town meeting members voting this way.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 9, 2012)

plus you have to remember, they haven't had building codes in the past .... some thoughts are if you ain't broken, why spend money to fix it


----------



## jar546 (Apr 9, 2012)

They will eventually pay for not having codes in their insurance premiums


----------



## LGreene (Apr 9, 2012)

I guess since there are entire countries that don't seem to have building codes, a town of 3,400 is probably the least of our worries.  It's just hard for me to fathom not having guidelines to follow.  I teach classes on code requirements pertaining to door openings, and I have taught in Maine before.  I guess the requirements become recommendations for the towns that don't follow the state code.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 9, 2012)

Our state legislature adopts an amended "basic eight" ICC codes along with NFPA 101.  The codes' effect is statwide.  Each locality gets to decide whether or not to actively enforce, and must adopt admin procedures, as the state deletes chapter one, admin.

This approach gives localities the choice of whether to bear the enforcement burden, but all buildings are legally bound to be constructed per codes.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 9, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> They will eventually pay for not having codes in their insurance premiums


And unfortunately, possibly in much worse ways.


----------



## DennisK (Apr 9, 2012)

Jar546 is right. Basically building codes are universal because the insurance industry requires it. Cities and towns are graded based on fire departments, building departments, flood ordinances, etc. But, the jurisdiction just submits a survey when asked by the appropriate rating bureau. The surveys are spotty in some areas and everything is chancy in the current economic climate. I'm sure budgets have been trimmed in the insurance industry just like everywhere else.

Dk Engineering PLLC

dkengineer.com


----------



## ICE (Apr 9, 2012)

What have the citizens of Richmond had for building codes prior to the no code decision?  How has that been working out for them?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 9, 2012)

for those interested .....

http://www.maine.gov/legis/lawlib/buildcode.htm

I worked on a project in Maine back in 2002 for a developer. I was amazed at when I found out there was not a building code.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> What have the citizens of Richmond had for building codes prior to the no code decision?  How has that been working out for them?


From the website...

Residential Building Codes for One and Two family dwelling units only.

The International Residential Building Code has been adopted by the Town of Richmond you are required by Town Ordinance to construct your building to this building code.

This is a brief summary of building code requirements that I have been asked by contractors to provide at permit issuance. Please be sure your building complies and call me for an inspection when ready.

http://www.richmondmaine.com/pictures/pdfs/building%20code%20rules.pdf


----------



## tbz (Apr 10, 2012)

I found this common in many areas were state wide building codes are not part of the landscape of normal practice for many decades.

It is not that they don't have a building code, it is that they have decieded not to adopt the states building code, and stick with what they have.

Delaware does not have a statewide building code, if they were to adopt one, you might have the same happen if not required by all.


----------

